# Gebrauchtpreis: AMD FX-8350 mit gutem Board?



## Tim1974 (17. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, was ein AMD FX-8350 oder 8370  zusammen mit einem guten Mainboard, was ihn auch mit OC stabil auf vollem Takt halten kann gebraucht bei eBay kosten kann?
Ich meine gebraucht, aber in 1a Zustand von einem seriösen Käufer, der nicht übertaktet oder die Hardware anderweitig übermäßig gestreßt hat.  

Ich frage zum einen, weil ich keinerlei Erfahrungen mit eBay habe, dort nicht angemeldet bin, mit der Suche dort oft auch nicht gut klar komme, hab die Seite vielleicht 2-3 mal besucht in den letzten Jahren und nie das gefunden was ich gesucht habe.

Danke schonmal!
Gruß
Tim


----------



## amdahl (17. Januar 2018)

Das ist jetzt ausnahmsweise mein voller Ernst: mit diesen Ansprüchen kannst du nicht bei ebay kaufen. 90% der Verkäufer behaupten "nie übertaktet, den Rechner hat nur meine Oma einmal in der Woche benutzt". Dass es gelogen ist weil nicht nachprüfbar liegt auf der Hand.
Und mal ehrlich: wer kauft ein extra teures Board das besonders gut für OC geeignet ist nur um dann die CPU jahrelang @stock zu betreiben? Diesen Verkäufertyp gibt es einfach nicht.

Wenn du eine CPU haben willst von der du weißt dass sie nicht misshandelt wurde dann nimm 20€ mehr in die Hand und kauf den FX-9590 von Mindfactory. Den gabs kürzlich wieder für 79€. Neu.
Undervolted und mit etwas weniger Takt wird daraus auch ein FX-8350.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Januar 2018)

Du hast recht, es ist naheliegend das die Verkäufer in solch einem Fall lügen werden, damit sie ihr Zeug besser los bekommen.

Das mit dem FX-9590 für 79 Euro neu find ich sehr interessant, das Problem dabei ist aber, dafür noch ein passendes Board zu bekommen mit entsprechenden Spawas und in gutem Zustand.


----------



## amdahl (18. Januar 2018)

Dabei kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Meine Meinung zu den FX-Prozessoren kennst du: mit einem Ryzen wärst du besser bedient und musst nicht lange nach vertrauenswürdigen Gebrauchthändlern (fast ein Oxymoron) suchen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. Januar 2018)

Jedes Board was für einen FX 9590 gedacht war im Test würde ich empfehlen... ich denke aber das die Boards selbst auf ebay noch ne Stange Geld kosten.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Januar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Jedes Board was für einen FX 9590 gedacht war im Test würde ich empfehlen...



Das seh ich genauso.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> ich denke aber das die Boards selbst auf ebay noch ne Stange Geld kosten.



Fürchte ich leider auch. 
Das ganze würde für mich nur Sinn machen, wenn ich CPU+Board für maximal 150 Euro, besser natürlich weniger bekommen könnte und wenn ich eine gewisse Garantie hätte, daß nicht alles in paar Monaten die Grätsche macht.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Januar 2018)

Das hier hatte ich mit meinem FX 8120
ASRock 970 Performance AM3 + ATX Mainboard 8(BID163846)  | eBay
Das hat sogar nen M.2 Anschluss, allerdings nicht für nvme.
Ich hatte mit dem Board keinerlei Probleme.

So viel würde ich persönlich aber nicht ausgeben, für ein altes Board, aber ist ja deine Sache


----------



## shadie (19. Januar 2018)

Was willst du mit dem Ding?

Der schafft unter Cinebench rund 600-700 Punkte @ 4ghz.

Ich habe mir für :

i7 920 / 16GB Ram / MSI X58 Pro-e | 120 €
E5649 | 25 €

Ein System gekauft was zwar noch älter ist / aber übertaktet (FSB 210 / Multi 19 / sprich 4GHZ)
an die 940 Punkte erreicht.

Also wenn schon billig und gebraucht dann würde ich nicht den FX nehmen....
Sondern eher etwas in Richtung 1366 / 1155 Sockel


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Januar 2018)

Wo wir es davon hatten:
AMD FX Series FX-9590 8x 4.70GHz So.AM3+ TRAY - Sockel AM3+ | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

FX 9590 im Mindstar für 80€


----------



## shadie (19. Januar 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wo wir es davon hatten:
> AMD FX Series FX-9590 8x 4.70GHz So.AM3+ TRAY - Sockel AM3+ | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks
> 
> FX 9590 im Mindstar für 80€



Big Brother is watching us.


----------



## amdahl (19. Januar 2018)

Eher nicht, das Ding ist da schon seit Monaten in schöner Regelmäßigkeit drin. Entweder wird MF nicht mal den einen los oder sie sitzen auf einem ganzen Haufen von diesen Prozessoren.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Januar 2018)

Diesmal sind es sogar 2 Stück, die verfügbar sind. Da das immer nur Tray-CPUs sind, denke ich, dass die in regelmäßigen Abständen im Lager "entdeckt" werden, ne andere Erklärung gibts dafür eigentlich nicht xD


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Januar 2018)

Ja, ich geb zu wirklich Sinn macht das ganze nicht mehr, wäre für mich auch nur interessante, wenn Board + CPU maximal 150, besser noch weniger Euro kosten würden und auch dann nur weil ich noch einen 8GB DDR3-1600 Riegel rumliegen habe.
An Schnäppchen bin ich immer interessiert und sei es nur um ein bischen Basteln und den uralten Pentium4 ausmustern zu können.
Hätte ich ein stabiles FX8350-System, würde ich wohl ziemlich sicher noch mindestens bis Zen2 in 7nm Bauweise, als Anfang 2019 warten mit dem nächsten Aufrüsten.


----------



## tobse2056 (20. Januar 2018)

Einen gebrauchten i7 2600 gibt für rund 90 Euro und passendes Board mit ddr3 bekommst auch für rund 50 Euro €
Alles sinnvoller als der FX auch wenn du es nicht hören willst.

als Beispiel :
Intel Core i7-2600 2600 - 3,8 GHz Quad-Core (CM8062300834302) Prozessor  735858217392 | eBay


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Januar 2018)

Mag sein, aber der i7-2600 (ohne K) ist zumindest in der Multicoreleistung minimal langsamer als der FX-8350, auch wenns nur ca. 7-10% sind.
Den FX-8350 würde man mit etwas Glück vielleicht sogar neu schon für rund 90 Euro bekommen und ein Board bräuchte man für *beides* ja auch noch.


----------



## onlygaming (20. Januar 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber der i7-2600 (ohne K) ist zumindest in der Multicoreleistung minimal langsamer als der FX-8350, auch wenns nur ca. 7-10% sind.
> Den FX-8350 würde man mit etwas Glück vielleicht sogar neu schon für rund 90 Euro bekommen und ein Board bräuchte man für *beides* ja auch noch.



In Spielen muss der FX auch erstmal die Leistung abrufen die er hat, dazu kommt der Verbrauch etc. 
Ein 2600 ist denke ich sofern der 8350 nicht OC ist was bei dir ja nicht der Fall ist mindestens gleich schnell in Spielen.

Wobei ich nicht mehr als 80€ für sowas zahlen würde, da kann man direkt zu nem R5 1400 greifen.


----------



## Chinaquads (20. Januar 2018)

Suchst du jetzt, oder willst du nur wieder philosophieren ?

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## amdahl (20. Januar 2018)

Was glaubst du


----------



## Chinaquads (20. Januar 2018)

Ich glaub, das hier nen Mod zu macht und Tim mal ein wenig Urlaub bekommt...

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Januar 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> In Spielen muss der FX auch erstmal die Leistung abrufen die er hat, dazu kommt der Verbrauch etc.
> Ein 2600 ist denke ich sofern der 8350 nicht OC ist was bei dir ja nicht der Fall ist mindestens gleich schnell in Spielen.



Hängt halt vom Spiel bzw. der Anwendung ab, wenn die sehr gut parallelisiert ist, kann der FX-8350 schon minimal schneller sein als der i7-2600, beide ohne OC, allerdings wird der Unterschied so gering sein, daß es fast schon unter Meßtoleranz fällt.
In den meisten Spielen wird aber der i7-2600 tatsächlich schneller sein, wegen seiner deutlich höheren IPC.



onlygaming schrieb:


> Wobei ich nicht mehr als 80€ für sowas zahlen würde, da kann man direkt zu nem R5 1400 greifen.



Ich würde immer den R5-1400 dem FX-8350 vorziehen, das Problem ist nur, daß der R5-1400 eben mal ca. 50 Euro teurer ist, außerdem kommt der erhebliche Preis für DDR4-RAM hinzu, DDR3-RAM hingegen hab ich noch rumliegen.


----------



## amdahl (21. Januar 2018)

Nicht in den meisten Games. In allen. Da ich weiß dass Pauschalaussagen ohne Schlupfloch immer jemanden auf den Plan rufen der gerne andere korrigiert: Beweist mir das Gegenteil


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Januar 2018)

YouTube

Da wird er FX-8350 mit dem i7-2600K verglichen, wobei der i7 abgesehen von Cinebench überall schneller ist.


----------



## INU.ID (21. Januar 2018)

Da es sich hier um kein wirkliches Kaufgesuch handelt, verschieb ich den Thread mal in die RuKa.


----------



## onlygaming (21. Januar 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hängt halt vom Spiel bzw. der Anwendung ab, wenn die sehr gut parallelisiert ist, kann der FX-8350 schon minimal schneller sein als der i7-2600, beide ohne OC, allerdings wird der Unterschied so gering sein, daß es fast schon unter Meßtoleranz fällt.
> In den meisten Spielen wird aber der i7-2600 tatsächlich schneller sein, wegen seiner deutlich höheren IPC..



Wenn man jedoch OC betreibt sieht der FX kein Land mehr, auf 4,5-4,6 Ghz hat man mit einem Sandy i7 wieder eine sehr potente CPU die ungefähr so schnell sein sollte wie ein i7 4790K (Ohne OC natürlich)


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Januar 2018)

Auf eine weitere Intel-CPU mit LGA-Sockel hab ich nunmal aber gar keine Lust, oder anders gesagt traue ich der Konstruktion nicht mehr so recht, nachdem mein i7 und Board kaputt ging.
Künftig kommt für mich sowieso nur AMD in Frage, ein Ryzen-System wird irgendwann gebaut, nur bis dahin hätte ich halt gerne eine Überbrückung, die möglichst günstig und zuverlässig ist und wesentlich mehr Leistung hat als mein i3-2100. Ich würde mir auch gerne den PGA-Sockel und CPUs schonmal genauer anschauen und zusammenbauen mit einem sehr günstigen Modell üben, damit ich dann geschickter damit bin, wenn ich auf einmal eine 350 Euro Ryzen-CPU in der Hand habe.
Aber eigentlich sind wir mit den Argumenten hier jetzt auch durch und drehen uns etwas im Kreis.
Ich hab vor einigen Wochen ja eingesehen, daß ein FX-Neukauf keinen Sinn mehr macht, gebraucht aber scheint mir das Risiko zu groß und die Preise auch dort noch zu hoch, gemessen an neu.


----------



## blautemple (21. Januar 2018)

Du hast doch ein passendes Board für den i7 2600, also kaufe den, Knall den RAM und die GTX 1060 drauf und fertig...
Wenn du das nicht willst, weil Baum, Kauf dir den FX und werde glücklich 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Januar 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, was ein AMD FX-8350 oder 8370  zusammen mit einem guten Mainboard, was ihn auch mit OC stabil auf vollem Takt halten kann gebraucht bei eBay kosten kann?
> Ich meine gebraucht, aber in 1a Zustand von einem seriösen Käufer, der nicht übertaktet oder die Hardware anderweitig übermäßig gestreßt hat.
> ...



Ich habe meinem  2,5 Jahre alten FX8350 für 94€ Verkauft.Auktion!!
Das Asus Crosshair V Formula Z 116€ in einer Auktion.
DDR 3 Kingston Hyper X Fury 1833Mhz 4x8GB- 32GB für  166€
alles 2-3 Jahre alt. im Oktober/November Verkauft ^^ also CPU/ Board vlt Sabertooth) würde ich sagen etwa 150€- 180€ gebraucht

Meine CPU ging mit Luft ganz knapp über 5GHz recht stabiel. Aber 78°C^^
habe ihn aber eigentlich Durchgehend mit Standard oder 4.6Ghz/NB 2600Mhz) fest Betrieben. Bei Temperaturen selbt mit Prime nicht über 65°C-70°C



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Suchst du jetzt, oder willst du nur wieder philosophieren ?



Tim ist extrem MItteilungsbedürftig und will ständig über jegliches Thema mit dem er sich Persöhnlich gerade beschäftigt eben auch mit Fremden reden^^ Marktplatz/Rumpelkammer, egal..!
Siehe andere Tim(tastische)-Themen.
Manchmal Rolle ich auch nur mit den Augen aber es ist ja eben ne Quatschplattform. Sperren brauch man ihn wie in anderm Beitrag vorgeschlagen nicht.
Sonst wissen die 80`s, 90´s-Kinder gleich,* "Wir brauchen wieder einen Neuen Timmi"* damit hir Leben herrscht


----------



## amdahl (24. Januar 2018)

Nicht dass ich den Plan heute noch einen FX zu kaufen unterstützen würde, aber wenn du schon kaufst: Mindfactory hat mal wieder 2 passende Boards im Schnäppshop für derzeit 39€
SchnäppShop - Schnäppshop - Weniger ist hier mehr! | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Januar 2018)

Danke, das ist ja echt mal günstig.


----------



## amdahl (24. Januar 2018)

Sind halt wahrscheinlich Rückläufer. Kommt ohne Zubehör oder Slotblende und die Gewährleistung beträgt nur 12 Monate. Ich habe da schon diverse Boards gekauft, man bekommt wirklich nur das nackte Board in einer Antistatikfolie.
Dennoch, mehr Sicherheit als das bekommst du nur wenn du neu kaufst. Der Preis fällt übrigens weiter je länger das Angebot drin ist


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Januar 2018)

Bei Rückläufern kann man sich dann ja vermutlich nie absolut sicher sein, daß das Board wirklich 100%ig intakt ist, ist das dann sowas wie B-Ware?


----------



## amdahl (24. Januar 2018)

Ja, das ist der B-Waren shop von Mindfactory 
Die Ware KANN Mängel haben, muss aber nicht. Sollte etwas nicht in Ordnung sein hast du aber 14 Tage Rückgaberecht und danach 12 Monate Gewährleistung. Das hast du eben nicht beim Privatkauf auf ebay und co.
Die Boards die ich bisher hatte waren alle einwandfrei, ein Case das ich kürzlich bestellt hatte ging wieder zurück.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Januar 2018)

Ok, danke für den Hinweis!


----------

